# Summer projects, anyone?



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

Well after one heck of a winter this past season, it's finally time to move on. I'm sure most of you folks are doing the annual storage routine for your snow equipment, and pulling out the lawnmowers, trimmers, rakes, and whatnot. 
I'll be finishing up swapping out all my equipment this weekend, too...kind of sad to see my Ariens 13/32 go into hibernation though.

But now that the threat of snow has passed, do any of you have any special snowblower projects that you plan on working on during the spring and summer months? 
I know that I'll be restoring my Toro 11/32 throughout the season, but I also plan on trying to find some blowers for cheap on craigslist and flip them for the winter.

So let's hear what all of your projects are, maybe some before and after pics?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i have to put a new friction wheel on the toro 521E and the auger gear box is shot on the last 521r i picked up. i also have an engine swap to do on a toro mower


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

put different tires on the 8-26. sand blast and repaint the rims to. I put the differential on THE MASTERPIECE last night. my big project is to finish insulating the garage. and to drywall it all up. I HATE hanging drywall.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

[Project #1]-Done.. just finished..traded a chainsaw for a 5x8 HD trailer that 'was' a straight single tounge and tilt. I removed the center tounge and built a channel A-frame tounge. I bought a 6x4ft angle/mesh drop ramp and cut the sides off and re-welded new sides so it now fits the 5x8 trailer. added the hinge pin's on trailer and is mounted. made my own latch set-up as never had a gate before. I also had to move the Dexter axle back a foot so isn't centered (ramp is HD so to much weight on back end otherwise). has the 3500# torsion axle so good to go. Also added trimmer racks. Needed smaller one as 14ft I have is too big in some areas I mow. [Project #2] - waiting to start.. Remove my 78 'tear drop style bucket off my 'monster' 32 Ariens blower and add a 80 (later style) bucket I have here. It has the 6-blade impellor and bit bigger diameter impellor housing. A lot harder than sounds as tires will have clearance issues and electric chute will have to be built from scratch (current one won't fit so staying on current tub) but.. Will all depend on health and time. Geno (The snow blower I'm talking about was posted here few months ago)


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

I never got a chance to use the Ariens 921036. But I will give it a few more coats of polish, run it dry, then put it in storage.


----------



## Waterlooboy2hp (Nov 29, 2011)

Well, I have 2 main projects for this Spring and Summer. One is this snow blower. I plan to replace the H-60 / 2 shaft engine, with a HF 11 hp 346, and add some snow hog tires. Going to use some 2 piece Jake rims and hubs. One rim has the quick release drive hub. 

I am in the middle of converting the HF 346, over to a double shaft engine right now. This machine will be my "street rod" snow blower.

Also in the works, is a mid 1970s Mighty Mac, 8 hp, rear tine tiller. Will be working on both projects at the same time, so I hope I don`t mix up any of the parts. ---- John


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

that thing looks dangerous!


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

I bought a "Clarence impeller kit" for my '71 Ariens three years ago!
still havent installed it..
this summer, I will get it done!

Also need to do a carb cleaning and fuel system flush on the '64 Wheelhorse,
and install a fuel filter..it's gunked up right now, running rough from low-quality gas and ethanol:











Scot


----------



## superedge88 (Nov 26, 2013)

My project is to get my LED headlights all finished up on my Honda HS928, they're mounted, but just not wired up yet. I have some other projects that I'm keeping TOP SECRET for now, but I hope to have a cool DIY thread about it on the forum this summer/fall.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

My project is the Garden Way wood chipper. I've upgraded the H50 engine with a spare H60(with electric start) from snowblower #3 in my sig. I've also installed an engine mounted throttle control from a HM80 engine.


----------



## db9938 (Nov 17, 2013)

Well, I have the bucket off of the MTD, and straightening it and repairing it at school. I am a government teacher at a vocational high school. We have a welding program, and the instructor was willing to take it on. I pointed out the weak areas that I knew, and that I needed a new scraper bar. The scraper bar has been fabed, and just waiting for the re-welding, and anything else that is added for strengthening of the super structure.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Want to inventory my hand tools (again) and get rid of the triplicates and quadruplicates. Need to summarize all my winter equipment, and get all the seasonal stuff going. Want to tie up some loose ends on several pieces of equipment for sale. House maintenance is year round activity. MH


----------



## Saewoody (Nov 7, 2013)

motorhead64 said:


> Want to inventory my hand tools (again) and get rid of the triplicates and quadruplicates. MH


I'm always afraid to get rid of those! 

I've got three projects in mind. 

Sand and paint the wheels on my ariens 824. Ran out of time (or maybe just energy) this past fall when I did a repower and repaint. 

Replace the rear o ring and 2 axle seals in my gearbox. I end up with a small puddle of 80W-90 when the snowblower is just sitting. I'm not sure if a heavier weight oil would do the trick or lead to different problems. 

And I would like to convert one of my boys' powerwheels to gas powered. I'm thinking maybe one of the HF 3hp Predator engines.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

*Projects*

I bought a 95 Murray, more or less ,for one of my kids It was a little beat, not from use, but from being stored outside for a lot of years. The price was right, and it needed mostly de-rusting, and cleaning up, and some mechanical work. I opened up the engine [a separate thread ]. I am painting everything except the handles . I m also trying turning the skid shoes inside out as an experiment to see wether they will NOT ride up in hard icy snow . I am able to do this because the shoes don't have much rise on the ends and I raised the shave plate up a little. When it is finished, it should look good from a distance, but more important, it should run good for maybe 20 years. Maybe I will post a picture when it is done.
Sid

.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Saewoody said:


> And I would like to convert one of my boys' powerwheels to gas powered. I'm thinking maybe one of the HF 3hp Predator engines.


That sounds awesome


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Have a Troy Bilt Horse tiller to restore. It is PTO model witha Kohler M8 ($500.00 option) engine. Runs well, just looks like junk.


----------



## HJames (Oct 28, 2013)

I finally got around to fixing the H70 that I pulled off my 10M. I removed and rethreaded a muffler bolt and a one of the head bolts, cleaned & rebuilt the carb and gave her new points, condensor, and coil. Now that she runs like new, I'm gonna pull the predator off and reinstall the H70. I repainted the bucket in the fall, so while I have the motor off I'm gonna repaint the tractor body,rims, and see what I can do about restoring the finish on the bars. I'm hoping to pick up a late 70's model to make use of the predator. I recently picked up another non running H70 that I need to put some time into but I'm in no rush with that one as I purchased it to be a back up if the original ever throws a rod.


----------



## Ray 1962 10ML60 (Oct 14, 2011)

*Summer snappers*

Working on a few old 80's snapper 21" mowers for the summer. I have ones with all three of the wisconsin engines they came with and one Tecumseh 2 stroke. Want to make two gems out if them. 
Also going to sell the Toro I picked up last year and left with my bro in law. Going to get him something a little easier to use.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Summer jobs*

I have a couple of blowers that I've had on hold a while that I really should get on. My main thing though is fixing all the little things I've found on a 86 Vette I bought last summer. Nothing relating to drivability (already fixed those), rather things like the interior light relay is out. Plan to spend as much time exercising it as I can get away with 

Just have to not gloat on it too much, the wife hates the fact it's a manual shift and she can't drive it  (who said there isn't a God). Had a guy tell me all Vettes are Red and a stick shift, all the rest are mistakes


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Fabbing a ride dolley for my 1130DLE so I can sit when clearing the snow. Will post a pic when done.

Take Care All

Norm


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

HCBPH said:


> I have a couple of blowers that I've had on hold a while that I really should get on. My main thing though is fixing all the little things I've found on a 86 Vette I bought last summer. Nothing relating to drivability (already fixed those), rather things like the interior light relay is out. Plan to spend as much time exercising it as I can get away with
> 
> Just have to not gloat on it too much, the wife hates the fact it's a manual shift and she can't drive it  (who said there isn't a God). Had a guy tell me all Vettes are Red and a stick shift, all the rest are mistakes


Sweet ride!


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

HCBPH said:


> I have a couple of blowers that I've had on hold a while that I really should get on. My main thing though is fixing all the little things I've found on a 86 Vette I bought last summer. Nothing relating to drivability (already fixed those), rather things like the interior light relay is out. Plan to spend as much time exercising it as I can get away with
> 
> Just have to not gloat on it too much, the wife hates the fact it's a manual shift and she can't drive it  (who said there isn't a God). Had a guy tell me all Vettes are Red and a stick shift, all the rest are mistakes


 from the back round that SURE IS NOT MINNESOTA LAND


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Almost done with fabbing my all alum dolly behind my 1130DLE. Here's a pic and I will post a link of video riding on it. 
Ok now for figuring out to upload photo.

Take Care All

Norm


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Normex said:


> Almost done with fabbing my all alum dolly behind my 1130DLE. Here's a pic and I will post a link of video riding on it.
> Ok now for figuring out to upload photo.
> 
> Take Care All
> ...


Great work on the fabrication. I would consider a seat warmer to go with the heated grips.


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks but I have to admit I only did the design part and brought it to my local welding shop. In my heydays and not afflicted with MS I used to fab stuff like this and oh I'm planning to glue a 2" layer of sm Styrofoam.
Then again I wonder if my alternator could handle 2 more sets of hand heaters laid flat on the Styrofoam? 

Take care all

Norm


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Normex said:


> Thanks but I have to admit I only did the design part and brought it to my local welding shop. In my heydays and not afflicted with MS I used to fab stuff like this and oh I'm planning to glue a 2" layer of sm Styrofoam.
> Then again I wonder if my alternator could handle 2 more sets of hand heaters laid flat on the Styrofoam?
> 
> Take care all
> ...


God Bless you Norm. My brother-in-law had MS and as you know, some days are better than others. I admire you for still being active in doing the necessary chores around the house and the dolly should make life a little easier. I wish you all the best.


----------



## Ariens1976 (Jan 1, 2013)

Started today by adjusting the friction wheel... Now I know why it has been chewing up the wheel like there was no tomorrow. Never trust anyone that said that they adjusted it before selling hahaha. Next on the list is cleaning out the auger gears and putting new lube. To finish it all a new paint job. That ariens st824 will look amazing. Might just even try to rig an led light on it.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Normex, that's awesome. Nice design, and it looks like they did good work. A trailer hitch on a snowblower is pretty cool! I hope the machine has a differential. 

If the weight on the hitch tries to make the bucket ride up, you can bolt a weight to the bucket (my Ariens has the weight on the bucket, it was meant to help counter-balance the weight of the cab, which I took off after buying the machine). 

As for seat heaters, I know there are some alternators designed for higher output. Like charging a battery, in addition to running lights and batteries. Perhaps something like that could provide more juice. But it would be quite involved (removing the flywheel, etc). 

Simply adding a foam cushioned seat, like you mentioned, might be good enough? 

I hope it works well for you!


----------



## Normex (Feb 21, 2014)

RedOctobyr I wish it had a differential, I tried last night and there was no hesitation from the friction disk, however I bought a spare one if the need arises. I put a layer of 2" SM Styrofoam (construction grade) for the seat, you can feel the warmth just sitting on it.

Take Care All

Norm


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Location*



POWERSHIFT93 said:


> from the back round that SURE IS NOT MINNESOTA LAND


That shot was in New Mexico last summer when I bought the car. Funny thing, I was just in Arizona last weekend, you see more Vettes here than you do down there and absolutely no Snowblowers! I have to admit, it's alot nicer and more fun than snowblowers any day, and it can become addicting .

Went on this in Arizona:

To See the Grand Canyon:


That was a whole lot better than thinking about snowblowers!


----------

